# 96.9FM



## ryan933

I wanted to spread the word about 96.9FM Talk. This station has some great shows. For a program schedule, see http://www.969fmtalk.com/programs.asp.

My personal favorite is Jay Severin, host of the radio show "Extreme Games."

Mr. Severin had this to say about the Democrats.....

"If you work hard, pay taxes, speak English, and obey the law, the Democrat party does NOT represent you!"

Mr. Severin is also very pro-law enforcement. 

Tune in from 3pm-7pm and see what you think.

Ryan


----------



## DANIPD

I agree with Ryan about Jay Severin. He has a very good radio show and is pro-law enforcement as well. I'd recommend seeing him live sometime, if you have the chance. He's usually at the Rack in Boston or Ken's Steakhouse in Framingham a couple of times a year. I went to one of his live broadcasts last summer at the Rack, spoke with him during one of the breaks, left him a business card, and he gladly signed a 96.9 t-shirt and gave an autographed picture to bring back to the station. He also gave shout-outs to all of the police and fire-fighters in the audience for the remainder of the broadcast. He said that if you ever have the chance to transport a prisoner to jail during his show hours, he appreciates it if you tune into 96.9 FM Talk. I guess he likes knowing that the last talk show voice a criminal will hear outside of jail is "Extreme Games." He says it like it is, and strongly dislikes Liberals.


----------



## CampusOfficer

A big fan here as well. As previous posts have indicated, Severin is very pro-military and pro-law enforcement. 96.9 has some great talk radio shows (except for Imus) if you are interested in listening to something thought provoking; and not the same ten songs over and over.


----------



## Deuce

I liked listening at work, unfortunately I had to stop.. Jay got me all fired up about the shitbirds, I ended up not being as compassionate to the moochers as I should have been..


----------



## ryan933

I'm glad to see the link to 96.9, and Jay Severin on the Masscops main page! 

Gil, when was that link added to the page?


Ryan =D>


----------



## Guest

*Another Show on 96.9*

I like Jay Severin, but working midnights I don't usually get to listen to him. Another show I like is the John and Jeff show. It comes on 96.9 from 1-5 am. They are just two guys who pretty much talk about anything. They are pro law enforcement. It gets a little funny sometimes because there are a lot of donkeys who call in. These guys tell it like it is.


----------



## Gil

ryan933 said:


> I'm glad to see the link to 96.9, and Jay Severin on the Masscops main page!
> 
> Gil, when was that link added to the page?
> 
> Ryan =D>


Yesterday? or the day before, after I read you post and looked into his show a little more.


----------



## Brian823

*Jay*

He is outstanding!!!! Unfortunately the liberals probably don't listen to him. His talk show should be expanded.


----------



## CPDexplorer

Another great guy to listen to is Sean Hannity. He is on nationally, but he is based in NY city. (ironically, his show started 9-10-01). I have found him to be very pro LE, and he has a very thought provoking show. I appreciate the way that he brings both side of the issues to the table, then allows the listeners to make there own decisions. I think that he is on 3:00 -6:00 PM.

BTW, if you recognize his name, its because he is on the Hannity and Colmes show on fox news.


----------



## Mortal knight

I think Jay is great, started listen to him in 2000 during the election fiasical. The best was when I was driving to the academy (an hour drive down 93&amp;95) he was doing the whole Billiary Clinton book thing. Laughed so hard almost crashed several times :lol:


----------



## jimbo

:t: jay severin has a great show. it's nice to have a man like him on our side. he tells it like it is. no namby pamby political correctness. if you have not heard Jay's show, check it out Mon - Fri on 96.9 fm from 3-7 pm
he has rebroadcasts on the weekends that you midnight guys can check out. by the way- did any of you see john kerry's picture with jane fonda at a rally that gave comfort and aid to the viet cong ? it was on Fox Tv
this morning - the communists called people like kerry and fonda "useful idiots" because they hurt the moral of the American Troops.


----------



## SEABASS

*Re: Jay*



Brian823 said:


> He is outstanding!!!! Unfortunately the liberals probably don't listen to him. His talk show should be expanded.


Liberals do listen to "Extreme Games". The Globe has done several stories on Jay and they are not FOJ''s (Friends of Jay). I have been listening to him since the pres. election
in 2000. He's a hoot. He is surly at his best when talking about Billary and our senior
senator. B:


----------



## mazz

Laura IngRRRRRRRaham. It is a shame she is not on TV she is hot. Oh ya she is smart too.


----------



## SEABASS

Laura is on t.v. quite a bit on FoxNews. She is good looking but her voice can go right through you after awhile. She also doesn't like Massachusetts. She must be originally from New Hampshire. :roll:


----------



## DANIPD

Jay Severin 2005 All American Tour - June 24th, 2005

The summer is finally here....what does that mean? Jay Severin is hitting the road for the third stop of the 2005 All American Tour at the Lowell Brewery Exchange. 
Free Admission as always. Lowell Brewery Exchange will offer a Menu for those attending the Jay Severin 2005 All American Tour.

96.9 FM TALK


----------



## 2-Delta

I usually end up listening to John &amp; Jeff during the third shift too. Some good entertainment there.


----------



## ponyboy

I'm a big fan of Jay Severin as well,but sometimes I get so pissed off with the way Liberals think I have to change it or I'll have high blood pressure. Like when Jay was talking about that Senator(DIck Derbin) that compared our troops to the Nazi's. Or when he told the story of how the head ofThe CIA is sure a nuclear weapon will come into the U.S. via Mexico and used in another attack on us,and yet they won't do anything about it,it's just to ridiculous and aggrivating for me to take.


----------



## revtrent

Laura Ingraham is very hot. Shes also extremely smart, charming and funny. Last year I had the pleasure of meeting her in Cambridge and she was an absolute doll. Several hours after her show was done, she walked through the bar and said hello to people. Since I was completely inebriated by then, I had to problem with throwing my arms around her and asking for a picture. She agreed-probably just to get me off her.

*snap*

Oh, but wait. Out of film.

Its sucked royally and I tried to convince her to stay and have a drink. She assured me she would be back soon.

Jay is also a great guy and I too recommend seeing him live. Interesting enough though, he is only in Boston about two days per week. You've probably realized that by now, thanks to the "The Situation" with Tucker Carlson. But, this is a really good article anyway. The link is here http://archive.easthamptonstar.com/ehquery/20000106/20041007/feat1.htm


----------



## FedCop

Jay Severin is an awsome political commentator and has a true talent for analyzing the facts and telling it like it is, regardles of political ideologies. Now, Sean Hannity and Laura Ingraham are not even in Jay's league. Sean is soooo pro law enforcement, yet he calls G.Gordon Liddy, a convicted felon, a "good friend." Ingraham has nothing interesting to add, concerning political discussion, she is simply a reactionary. Plus those two are so "pro Bush", that they never admit when he is wrong or made a mistake, which greatly diminishes their credibility. The choice is easy.....Jay Severin!


----------



## frapmpd24

Severin is great, but I do not get to listen too much unfortunately. But working mids, atleast John and Jeff are on the air. They do have some funny and whacked out callers. Both great listening.


----------



## SOT

When I lived out that way Jay had a female counterpart. It was a decent show but I'm glad he got his own airtime.

Also there were these two dim bulbs Gayle Fee &amp; Laura Raposa who all the did was gossip and talk about kanoodling WTF that is.


----------



## Tackleberry22

We are the "Best and Brightest". I enjoy listening to Jay. He's right on the money all the time. I usually have the same sentiments as he does on topics and he simplifies political topics so all can understand of whats going on in the world of dysfunctional politics. He is one of the few pro-law enforcement/military commentators out there. 
I was listening to his show a few days ago about foreign policies between both parties and I hit the roof of my car when I found out Bill Clinton gave the Communist Chinese and North Koreans nuclear technology. Plus Clinton had Bin Ladden dead to rights, sitting in his tent humping a goat and he didn't drop a bomb on him. WTF! Because of Democrate foreign policies we are now in a big mess.


----------



## JoninNH

frapmpd24 said:


> Severin is great, but I do not get to listen too much unfortunately. But working mids, atleast John and Jeff are on the air. They do have some funny and whacked out callers. Both great listening.


I've found John and Jeff amusing, but sometimes, I find their politics/viewpoints a little LEFT of center.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Jay Severin Inks Syndie Deal with Infinity
*Sep. 16, 2005 By Tony Sanders

Infinity Broadcasting has signed longtime political commentator and Boston radio host Jay Severin as a talk personality for "select" Infinity stations in the top 10 markets.

Severin has been the afternoon driver (3 p.m.-7 p.m.) on Greater Media's WTKK Boston since that station debuted its current talk format in September 1999. "Jay has always wanted to be syndicated, and we couldn't be happier for him," WTKK PD Paula O'Connor told Billboard Radio Monitor. "Now we'll just have to work on convincing him that we want him to stay on FM Talk 96.9 as well."

The Infinity release says that Severin will appear on some of that group's stations in the top 10 markets. That leaves room for Severin to potentially remain on WTKK, since Boston is ranked market number 11 in the Spring 2005 Arbitrons. (WTKK is also the home for other Infinity/Westwood programming, notably "Imus in the Morning.")

O'Connor confirmed to Monitor that Severin's contract with Greater Media expires at the end of 2005.

Before joining WTKK, Severin hosted late nights on Entercom talk WRKO in the market.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Severin set to break out of Boston
*By Geoff Edgers, Globe Staff | September 16, 2005

He's called Bill Clinton ''a traitor" and Al Gore ''Al Whore," but until now, Jay Severin's radio audience has been largely limited to Boston. That will change in January. Today Infinity Broadcasting will announce that it has signed the sharp-tongued former political consultant to do a radio show in a series of syndicated markets beginning next year.

The deal does not include the Boston market, where Severin has a deal with Greater Media Inc. But Severin's contract there expires at the end of the year. Severin can either re-up with the company, which currently has him doing the popular 3 to 7 p.m. ''drive time" show on WTKK-FM (96.9), or he can sign somewhere else. Infinity owns five Boston radio stations, including WBZ-AM (1030) and WBCN-FM (104.1).

Infinity CEO Joel Hollander wouldn't comment on Severin's current contract with Greater Media. ''I will say I think that Jay is one of the smartest, funniest, cutting edge, and talented guys out there, and he's had great success in Boston," Hollander said in a phone interview. ''We believe he can play in a lot of markets."

Severin's agent George Tobia, who heads up the entertainment and media law group at Burns & Levinson, said he doesn't know which cities Severin will be broadcast in next year. But he's been assured they will include several top 10 markets.

Severin, in an interview from his home in Sag Harbor, N.Y., said he hopes to stay on in Boston. He's leaving the negotiations up to Tobia. Greater Media CEO Peter Smyth said he wants to keep Severin, and that his company and Infinity should be able to work together. ''Greater Media and Infinity have a good relationship," Smyth said. ''It is our intention to continue to have Jay do his show [with us]."

''My excitement is uncomplicated," said Severin. ''It's an opportunity to speak to a national audience. Will my act play in Peoria? When I ask myself that question I say, 'I don't know.' My greatest confidence derives in the fact that Joel Hollander has confidence in me. Would Joel Hollander pick you if he thought you were a dog?"

Before taking to the airwaves, Severin worked for more than 20 years as a conservative political operative. He describes himself as a libertarian.

''And the people I criticize and, indeed, often ridicule tend to be Democrats," he said. ''That's because the Democrats right now are bigger threats to personal freedoms than Republicans."

Severin began broadcasting in New York during the mid-'90s before, in 1999, getting hired by radio station WTKK. Severin has been a frequent guest on the Don Imus syndicated radio show, and for a time earlier this year he was a regular member of MSNBC's ''The Situation With Tucker Carlson."

For Infinity, the signing comes at a time of dramatic change. In January, Howard Stern, the company's high-profile star, leaves for the Sirius satellite radio service. Hollander said he's not ready to announce his plan to replace Stern, or whether it involves Severin.

''There is no such thing as a next Rush [Limbaugh] or a next Stern, and bear in mind, the talk show syndication business is a very crowded field," said Kevin Casey, managing editor of Talkers magazine, a trade publication for the radio industry. ''That said, Jay certainly has what it takes to be an extremely successful, national syndicated talk show host."

As for ratings, Severin's show has, at its best, come in second to sports talk station WEEI-AM (850) over the past year among 25- to-54-year-old listeners. In three of the last four quarters, Severin topped fellow right-leaning talkmeister Howie Carr, of WRKO-AM (680) .

Severin won't give out any information on his personal life, including his age. He does say he'll continue to broadcast from his home in Sag Harbor.

''Why would I leave?" he says. ''I'm in a 200-year-old house surrounded by water and I'm in a barn that's been converted into a broadcast studio. I roll out of bed every morning and I'm able to surf and kayak. I've worked hard. I'm the beneficiary of technology I don't understand."

Severin said he doesn't envision changing his approach to his show, which allows him to talk as openly about his sexual desires as his distaste for certain politicians.

''For good or ill, I have only one act: Mine," he said. ''Talk radio is the guardian at the frontier and center stage of free speech. That's why this excites me. That's where the town meeting is right now."

Geoff Edgers can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## topcop14

I hope he is syndicated into the Boston Market because he has been MIA on 96.9 for about a month. I did a little on line research and it appears he may have stretched the truth on his resume a little. Possible leading to his disappearance. But to be honest I don't care. His show was great.


----------



## kwflatbed

As it was hinted in the article he will be Howard Stearn's Replacement on most of thier stations.


----------



## JoninNH

topcop14 said:


> I hope he is syndicated into the Boston Market because he has been MIA on 96.9 for about a month. I did a little on line research and it appears he may have stretched the truth on his resume a little. Possible leading to his disappearance. But to be honest I don't care. His show was great.


What did he streach? I loved the show.


----------



## 94c

Tried to listen to the station but was overcome by a high powered spanish station close by.
now the front end of my cruiser won't stop bouncing up and down. Any suggestions?


----------



## kwflatbed

Stern Interrupts Replacement Announcement 

By LARRY McSHANE, 

Associated Press Writer 


NEW YORK - In the middle of a Tuesday conference call announcing Infinity Broadcasting's plans to replace Howard Stern, a familiar voice appeared: Beetlejuice, the diminutive, snaggle-toothed fixture from the shock jock's nationally syndicated morning show. 



He was quickly cut off, leaving Infinity Broadcasting Corp.'s chairman and CEO Joel Hollander to explain how the prank only demonstrated the significance of the company's plans for a post-Stern existence — a radio world where rocker David Lee Roth and comedian Adam Carolla will take over 12 of Stern's 27 Infinity markets.
"I'm glad Howard thinks this call is important enough to put on Beetlejuice," Hollander said before lobbing a programming grenade at Stern's satellite radio venture. "Infinity will have no 24-hour channels of farting."

Infinity developed 10 replacement scenarios, from celebrities to sports talk to the DJ-free "Jack" format. Flamboyant former Van Halen frontman Roth debuts Jan. 3 on seven of its stations; the flagship WXRK-FM in New York, WBCN-FM in Boston, WYSP-FM in Philadelphia, WRKZ-FM in Pittsburgh, WNCX-FM in Cleveland, WPBZ-FM in West Palm Beach, Fla., and KLLI-FM in Dallas.

Roth appeared live on Stern's show before the conference call, and the shock jock wished his successor well. It's Roth's first gig as a radio host.

Carolla, known for his comedy work on "The Man Show" and "Loveline," takes over in Los Angeles (KLSX-FM), San Diego (KPLN-FM), Phoenix (KZON-FM), Portland (KUFO-FM) and Las Vegas (KXTE-FM). A virtual unknown, Ohio-based morning host Rover will relocate to Chicago. His show will also be carried in major markets like Detroit, Cincinnati and Memphis, Tenn.

The announcement was anticipated for a year since Stern announced his departure to Sirius Satellite Radio Inc., where he received a $500 million contract to begin in January 2006. Stern boasted an audience of about 12 million and revenues of about $100 million from his morning FM show.

His last live radio show for Infinity is set for Dec. 16.

Hollander declined to discuss how much Stern's defection would cost Infinity in revenue, although he said some advertisers who avoided Stern — American Express and Mercedes Benz, for example — might sign on with the new shows. He said the company was taking a long-range view of its future.

"It's not going to happen overnight," he said about the new lineups. "It's going to be a 12-to-24-month period until you really see what the shakeout is going to be."

Stern's departure also led Infinity to launch new programming dubbed FREE FM, a talk format that began Tuesday in Philadelphia and San Diego. Another seven stations will eventually join the FREE FM brigade, including WXRK-FM in New York — long a mainstay of rock music in the nation's No. 1 radio market.

K-Rock, as the station was known, will make the switch when Roth arrives.

According to Hollander, the decision to use multiple options in replacing the self-proclaimed "King of All Media" came after Infinity tried to lure Jon Stewart of "The Daily Show" to move into radio.

"What Jon told us was to think about hiring multiple talents, not to try and hit a grand slam," Hollander said.

Infinity stations in Sacramento, Buffalo, N.Y., and Fresno, Calif., will replace Stern by using the "Jack" format, which features an expanded play list of hundreds of songs — but no disc jockeys.

Washington-based morning hosts The Junkies will add Baltimore as an outlet, while WOCL-FM in Orlando will feature the team of Drew and Mel. KXBT-FM in Austin will air Star & Buc Wild.

Infinity, a unit of Viacom Inc., operates 178 stations nationally, the majority in the nation's top 50 radio markets.


----------



## THE RP

94c...You need a new cruiser....rapidly drive to the nearest junkyard and have your cruiser crushed immediately...It's the only sure way to exorcise the salsa from your front end.


----------



## LenS

From website:
http://www.969fmtalk.com/

"96.9 FM TALK, WTKK Scheduling Update
Where's Jay? Jay Severin signed a syndication deal with a competing company as reported in the newspapers. We are in ongoing negotiations with Jay and hope to reach a decision soon. Until a decision is reached, Jay will remain off the air."


----------



## KozmoKramer

94c said:


> Tried to listen to the station but was overcome by a high powered spanish station close by. now the front end of my cruiser won't stop bouncing up and down. Any suggestions?


 LOL :L:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*I would listen to Severin every once in a while. And I give him credit for knowing the topics he spoke of, and especially his patriotism. But I couldn't take the juvenile approach. Too much name calling, to much silly over-compensation. But this new guy "Graham"? Good lord, its like listening to a minor-leaguer... I'm forced back to Howie Carr. :wm:

*


----------



## revtrent

Yes.

This Michael Graham character does, indeed, very much suck.

I heard him say today that most conservatives dont like him because he's "critical of the Bush administration"...ok, I'm liking it...then he proceeds to say that the only way we can win in Iraq is if we "stay the course"...nothing like reading off the Sean Hannity Talking Points...

I searched the Infinity Broadcasting site and as of now, NO station in our area is carrying Jays new show for January. This is very bad news...

- Trent


----------



## DeputyFife

Looks like the only reasonable choice left is Howie Carr & The Wizard of "Ahhhh's" on 680AM!


----------



## SOT

Hey with that Sevrin guy, didn't he have a sidekick about 4 years back? What happened to her?



KozmoKramer said:


> *I would listen to Severin every once in a while. And I give him credit for knowing the topics he spoke of, and especially his patriotism. But I couldn't take the juvenile approach. Too much name calling, to much silly over-compensation. But this new guy "Graham"? Good lord, its like listening to a minor-leaguer... I'm forced back to Howie Carr. :wm:
> 
> *


----------



## KozmoKramer

Not to my knowledge SOT. I believe he used to run his show solo, anytime I've ever listened anyway.


----------



## JoninNH

> Hey with that Sevrin guy, didn't he have a sidekick about 4 years back? What happened to her?


You aren't refering to Laura Ingrham, who has her own show (nationally sindicated) that airs on 96.9FM? Damn she's hot. :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## revtrent

Jay will be back on the air in the 7-10 pm slot... should be 3 Jan, which is when his show - "Jay Severin Has Issues" - premieres across the country. 

It was on boston.com yesterday. I would post a link, but now they want $2.95 for the archive.

trent


----------



## Guest

He won't be on 96.9 though, will he?


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> He won't be on 96.9 though, will he?


I think he signed with Infinity Broadcasting, their local affiliate is WBZ 1030 AM. He's the likely successor to David Brudnoy.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Delta784 said:


> I think he signed with Infinity Broadcasting, their local affiliate is WBZ 1030 AM. He's the likely successor to David Brudnoy.


Actually it is going to be WTKK; 96.9 Weeknights from 07:00 - 10:00PM

*Directly from their web site:*
_"EVENINGS ON 96.9 FM TALK WILL NEVER BE THE SAME 
We had him here first! FM TALK's original bad boy - Jay Severin returns to the Boston airwaves beginning January 3rd from 7pm - 10pm. We've always known that he has issues - now the rest of the country will find out. Welcome home Jay."_


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> Actually it is going to be WTKK; 96.9 Weeknights from 07:00 - 10:00PM


What happened to the Infinity deal, and what's going to happen to Laura Ingraham?


----------



## KozmoKramer

She got bumped to 10:00PM


----------



## revtrent

Delta784 said:


> What happened to the Infinity deal, and what's going to happen to Laura Ingraham?


The infinity deal is still on. 
You can work for more than one broadcasting company - see second link.

According to the original press release, he will be heard in Philly, DC, Dallas, and St Louis.

If 96.9 had not picked him back up, he would not have been heard in Boston ... by all published reports anyway.

I'm glad he'll be on again, but I can't blame him for leaving. As he puts it, "Money doesn't talk. It screams!"

http://www.cbsradio.com/releases/view_release.php?date=/051018

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/recent_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1001701184

trent


----------



## Guest

http://www.969fmtalk.com

EVENINGS ON 96.9 FM TALK WILL NEVER BE THE SAME 
New Year/New Line Up - JANUARY 3RD, 2006. Imus in the Morning, Mike Barnicle, Eagan and Braude, Bill O'Reilly, Michael Graham, Jay Severin, Laura Ingraham, Sean Hannity AND John & Jeff.

Start your mornings with radio's legendary:

IMUS IN THE MORNING (5:30 am - 10am)

BOSTON'S OWN MIKE BARNICLE (10am - 12 noon)

EAGAN AND BRAUDE (12 noon - 1pm)

THE RADIO FACTOR WITH BILL O'REILLY (1pm - 3pm)

THE NATURAL TRUTH WITH MICHAEL GRAHAM (3pm - 7pm)

JAY SEVERIN RETURNS JANUARY 3RD (7pm - 10pm)

LAURA INGRAHAM (10pm - 12 midnight)

SEAN HANNITY (12 midnight - 2am)

JOHN & JEFF (2am - 5am)


----------



## Guest

Great lineup, but I just can't get into Michael Graham. I agree with a lot of what he says, but I just can't get enthused about the show.


----------



## Guest

Me neither. They say he is a stand up comedian, but he hasn't said anything funny. Maybe it's because he is sitting down... :dito:


----------



## KozmoKramer

I cant stomach Michael Graham. It's like listening to amateur hour. I was forced back to Howie Carr.
Not that I was a big fan of Jay Severin, but he was a law and order military guy, and I respect that. But he was a little too juvenile in his ranting orations. Michael Savage is my guy. A cantankerous old curmudgeon that hates liberals... Yeah yeah, thats the ticket...


----------



## SinePari

KozmoKramer said:


> I was forced back to Howie Carr.


Did you check out Howie's show yesterday (12/22) about commonwealth employees? He pointed out the MSP contract dispute and how if you're not on the gov't dole, you should leave the state.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Did you check out Howie's show yesterday (12/22) about commonwealth employees? He pointed out the MSP contract dispute and how if you're not on the gov't dole, you should leave the state.


Howie is very funny, unless he's talking about you.


----------



## DANIPD

I know Howie sometimes knocks the police details, however, he did get VB his start on the Fox morning news, he maintains two pretty good websites about Ted Kennedy and "Mumbles" Menino, his soon to be released book The Brothers Bulger looks good, and finally he does give us a reality check every afternoon from 3-7. Does anyone know what ever happened to Giles Treadgold???


----------



## revtrent

Now that Jay's first syndicated show is on the books, any reviews?

My chief complaint is the result of simple math...
Bigger Audience = Bigger Salary
Bigger Salary = The Need for More Sponsors
The Need for More Sponsors = More Goddamn Commercials

Other than that, it was good ol' Jay.
The sound clip of the lady - who obviously worked for a 900-number - saying "Jay Severin...has issues" is a nice touch.
His bumper music still rocked. :rock: 
He still used vocabulary that made me read my dictionary.
And of course, he still got in some cheap shots at the Clintons.

How much more do you need?

trent


----------



## Guest

I'll catch him on the commute home tonight.


----------

